# Mane braid spray



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I use to prefer braiding a mane that was *not* freshly washed and cleaned of oils and "sticky" dirt....
In a pinch I would use a hair gel to "hold" together the wispy ends better.
One of my friends would spray a damp mane with super hold hair spray then braid like crazy...
Not quite sure how she did it but her braids stuck together and pulled up so nice and stayed so nice...
She used yarn as did I and could braid faster than I could...

Oh...and immediately finished with classes for the day we took braids down and out....kinky hair horses we had but they were so much more comfortable.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This stuff by Mane & Tail is the bomb! As the previous poster mentioned, don't wash the mane, I understand you want to wash your horse before a show but avoid the mane, just a quick spray to rinse any scurf. Then when you are braiding, use this product, gives it "tack" and it not dulling. Great for banding western manes too.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

I always braid with Quick Braid but when I buy a new bottle I pour half of the new bottle into an older bottle and fill the rest of both with water. It makes it a little less sticky which I like. You can also braid with straight water but I like a little something to help hold it together.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sans, if you always used Quick Braid, you will love the stuff I posted, it's like a better version of Quick Braid. I actually bought that Mane & Tail stuff because they were out of Quick Braid (and yes I dilute it with 1/2 water, just like you) and it is way better, I don't dilute it either. You prolly could but I didn't and the spray bottle is good too, I don't know about you, but I always seem to get a bum sprayer with the Quick Braid.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I love Quic braid. I don't dilute it, but I do spray the mane at the same time with water, as it dries, after being washed
I don't braid, but band manes. A slinky over those bands , and another quick spray, and those bands lie flat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm on the quick braid band wagon


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you ever tried the Mane & Tail Spray & Braid? Try it and you will most likely prefer it over Quick Braid, I bet you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't tried it I don't think. If I ever go back to showing at that level I will give it a try. I haven't done any big shows since Riley was diagnosed with Navicular. Cloud is in training now but I'm going to ride him in the ranch horse classes so I may never have to band or braid again!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never say never Farm!


----------

